# Skis in the trash pile



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2005)

Guy in my building has thrown out a pair of skie- Olin Kinetics with Marker M-44 twincam bindings. Ski's are beat up, but bases are solid, bindings have a couple of small scuffs, nothing at all major.
Anyone think there's anything worth salvaging there? $20 to refit the binding, and I've got rock skis, but I want new skis, anyway, so my old ones will become rocks (not that I've needed that so far)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2005)

Got nothing to lose.  I'd at least give them to a charity/program for kids who want to ski.


----------



## teachski (Jul 25, 2005)

Take them out and put them on eBay!  People buy them there.  You can make a little $$$ on your neighbor's trash.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmm, charity or profit...
I think they'll be a little big for most kids (unless they're 6'2" or so). eBay lists one pair of Olin skis for sale- $10!!! Woohoo! I may snarf the bag, though...


----------



## teachski (Jul 25, 2005)

Actually, a High School Ski club might be interested.  We have a family that is going through major financial issues right now (Father has cancer).  The kids used to be members of the ski club before dad's illness. We were able to collect enough money for 2 of the kids to continue in the club last year (the 2 oldest).  Half way through the season, the oldest one outgrew his boots...skis were a little short too, but were do-able.  We obtained a pair from eBay and the area we went to weekly adjusted the binding for them free of charge.

There are people out there that will want them.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2005)

Dang- I was looking around at places to donate the skis (I need all the snow-karma I can get). Unfortunately, they can't take ski equipment that's more than 4 years old (safety and liability insurance issues). Understandable, but unfortunate...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Dang- I was looking around at places to donate the skis (I need all the snow-karma I can get). Unfortunately, they can't take ski equipment that's more than 4 years old (safety and liability insurance issues). Understandable, but unfortunate...



Yeah, I get so  :angry:  when I see the stuff that people in my neighborhood down here just throw out...and I think of all of the charities/less fortunate folks who could use those items.  At least they should try to help someone out.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 25, 2005)

Donate them to me for my Adirondack chair and bar that i plan to build when i get enough skis.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 25, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Donate them to me for my Adirondack chair and bar that i plan to build when i get enough skis.



I've got a few pairs to donate, when can you come get them?
 :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Donate them to me for my Adirondack chair and bar that i plan to build when i get enough skis.



Awesome!  And when you get that bar done, let us know so we can have an AZ Party to help you christen it  :wink:  :lol: 

 :beer:


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get so  :angry:  when I see the stuff that people in my neighborhood down here just throw out...and I think of all of the charities/less fortunate folks who could use those items.  At least they should try to help someone out.


I get the same way -- not only is it a waste, but the additional trash pickup is paid for with my tax $$...


----------

